# Any KKF peeps in Vegas?



## Zwiefel (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to be in Vegas the week of April 8...any KKFers going to be there around then? Want to meet up for a beer/dinner?

Z


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 28, 2013)

I am there a couple times a month, I will see if I can get my stuff together to be there then.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 28, 2013)

Kalaeb, Awesome! 

Don't go out of your way to be there...my employer changes these things on me with little or no notice sometimes. I'd hate for that to happen if you put yourself out to make it happen.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 28, 2013)

I was there a couple weeks back, so we kinda just missed each other. I know another member here is heading there this weekend, but again...no dice.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 28, 2013)

Stupid timing and physics and suchforthlike.

TX Lefty.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 28, 2013)

If only I had a flying Delorian....


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 28, 2013)

Rent a car and visit Devin if you can -- probably a lot better then hanging out in a casino.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 28, 2013)

Good idea! how far away is Devin?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like Panaca is about 90 miles away from LV. Seems like it would be well worth the effort if it works with Devin's schedule and you can free up the time. The people who have made the trek all seemed to rave about the experience, and about how nice Devin and his family are.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 28, 2013)

really great idea...I'm going to work to make this happen.


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Im going this weekend, going to miss you by 2 days.


----------



## zitangy (Mar 29, 2013)

Lefty said:


> If only I had a flying Delorian....



Hey.. i didnt know that you can still get these cars today.. For teh flying version, I supposeneed to "Back to the Future" and get it from Marty Fox or teh mad professori..

http://delorean.com/
rgds
d


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 2, 2013)

OK, travel plans made. Will fly in Monday apr 8, fly out sunday...confirming a meet with Devin on Saturday.

Kalaeb...look like you're going to be around?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome -- enjoy your visit, and take pics!


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 7, 2013)

All confirmed with Devin for Saturday...anyone going to be there during the week? Kalaeb?


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 7, 2013)

I tried every angle to make it work, but unfortunately I can't make it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 7, 2013)

No worries! If this works out, I'm going to be going out there regularly for a couple of months...maybe another time.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm officially jealous. Vegas won me over, and a visit with Hoss on top of it all? Man!


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 7, 2013)

What do you like about Vegas? I spent a week there a few years ago and just didn't get it. But visit with Hoss? Hell yeah, awesome consolation prize


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 7, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> What do you like about Vegas? I spent a week there a few years ago and just didn't get it. But visit with Hoss? Hell yeah, awesome consolation prize



Parties, drinking while walking out on the street, gambling, great food if you know where to look, no cut off time for booze, and the shows. If none of these things interest you, then Vegas is not for you. 

Did I miss something anyone?


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 7, 2013)

I should clarify that when I say drinking while walking on the street I was referring to the strip and the downtown area. I don't know about the laws elsewhere.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 7, 2013)

Chef Doom said:


> Parties, drinking while walking out on the street, gambling, great food if you know where to look, no cut off time for booze, and the shows. If none of these things interest you, then Vegas is not for you.
> 
> Did I miss something anyone?



I don't gamble, don't drink in public (well, rarely), and am too cheap for the shows....except Penn & Teller, I'll pay for that.

I did really enjoy walking through each of the casinos and seeing Hoover...but that seems like a "do it once" kind of thing.

Now the food...I found it to be "decent" on the strip...but wicked expensive...anyone have some off-strip recommendations?


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 7, 2013)

You have to be careful of the food off the strip. A lot of it is over rated. But I did try the Italian restaurant Nora's and it is pretty decent and legit. It can get crowded during the usual hours most restaurants get crowded. I saw it on the Food Network show The Hungry Detective starring Chris Cognac that lasted I think three episodes. I've heard there are some decent restaurants in the China Town area. I think it's a strip mall. There is another thread that talks about Vegas with some decent eating suggestions I'm going to try when I go back.

What food options did you try when you went? Everyone has their own opinions about what expensive food entails.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Chef Doom said:


> . I've heard there are some decent restaurants in the China Town area. I think it's a strip mall.


The Joyful House on Spring Mountian Rd & Decatur

Good food tends to be expensive in LV and the off strip/local stuff consists of a lot of chain food.
IMO, the most worthwhile (affordable) place to eat in LV is Settebello Pizzeria Napoletana, in the Green Valley Ranch District.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 8, 2013)

Chef Doom said:


> You have to be careful of the food off the strip. A lot of it is over rated. But I did try the Italian restaurant Nora's and it is pretty decent and legit. It can get crowded during the usual hours most restaurants get crowded. I saw it on the Food Network show The Hungry Detective starring Chris Cognac that lasted I think three episodes. I've heard there are some decent restaurants in the China Town area. I think it's a strip mall. There is another thread that talks about Vegas with some decent eating suggestions I'm going to try when I go back.
> 
> What food options did you try when you went? Everyone has their own opinions about what expensive food entails.



I'm willing to spend money on food...I was talking about paying $60 for sandwiches and soda...absurd. boring, ordinary sandwiches.

Thanks wenus! Will check that out.


wenus2 said:


> The Joyful House on Spring Mountian Rd & Decatur
> 
> Good food tends to be expensive in LV and the off strip/local stuff consists of a lot of chain food.
> IMO, the most worthwhile (affordable) place to eat in LV is Settebello Pizzeria Napoletana, in the Green Valley Ranch District.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya know what? I'm not sure why I enjoyed Vegas so much, but I know I did. To me, the whole strip is overdone, over-sized, and over my budget. However, we managed to find fun around most corners. I went with my wife, so we ate at nicer places (and KGB), and only did street drinking one night. There are great outdoor activities if you head past the old strip, and try something a little different than 90% of the people who are visiting do. 

A few things stuck out, to me, while we were there:

Food is expensive in Vegas, and I have no idea why people say it's cheap.
I only saw three likenesses of Elvis, and two of them were hanging out together, while the other was kissing Marilyn Monroe in an elevator.
It can be as classy or trashy as you want it to be (we like both).
My wife is hilariously funny, and will find fun in walking past "hooker card hockers", asking if they have her new card yet, etc.
Don't eat breakfast at a Casino, unless you love diarrhea (what?).

I've since been caught describing Vegas as opulent, overwhelming, over-priced, austentacious, and awesome.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 9, 2013)

good food is expensive, if you want cheap, you get cheap tasting food. was there 13 years ago.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 9, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> good food is expensive, if you want cheap, you get cheap tasting food. was there 13 years ago.



In Vegas years, that's half a millennium ago.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 9, 2013)

Win first, eat later.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 9, 2013)

That's how I paid for our dinner at Ramsay's Steak!


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 9, 2013)

If I went out in LV I'd definately visit the spot where I cut my teeth 10 years ago, Delmonicos, in the Venetian.
My cousin, who lives there, ate there in Jan and reported it's still top tier.
Bouchon is on the same property, and someplace worth checking out.

On the cheap, if you like Mexican food, check out a Roberto's. It's a local favorite, there's like 50 of 'em.
http://www.robertostacoshop.com/locations/
Ima sucker for the carne asada super nachos. I know, not very traditional... And not usually something I eat, but they are good here.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 9, 2013)

wenus2 said:


> If I went out in LV I'd definately visit the spot where I cut my teeth 10 years ago, Delmonicos, in the Venetian.


Oooh, that brings back memories. I went there about a dozen years ago, and had a great meal. We set next to a table where several grown kids took their elderly mother out for a special celebration dinner. She refused to eat her entree becuase she thought the 'vertical stack' of food looked completely unappetizing. The head waiter graciously removed the offending plate and returned with a new entree a little while later where the meat was kept separate from the crispy onions, etc. It was pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 12, 2013)

Been trying a few different things here. Last night was a bit of an adventure...short story:

ended up at a semi-fast food joint in a food court(-ish). had Indian poutine (cheese fries with curry sauce), lumpia, and breaded, deep-fried spam. While it was a bit salty, it was actually enjoyable. Clearly an appropriate menu given the college across the street.

-----------

Tonight a colleague took me to Lotus Of Siam...it was damned fabulous. 

crispy duck in curry was impressive...amazingly crispy and the sauce was spot on.

the rice-paper wrapped shrimp (and sausage?) was extremely well-executed, but I prefer a bit of chili paste over the sweet sauce it came with.

one appetizer I could never identify...some kind of spicy, tangy, crispy rice bits with cabbage and lettuce to wrap, and small chunks of sausage (spam?)...delightful.

a couple of welll-executed but comparatively lackluster dishes: a grilled salmon with fresh herbs, onion, garlic, cilantro....honestly, I think this just got overwhelmed by the other dishes, should have been served first.

and some kind of noodle dish that was just bland.

dessert was banana wrapped in rice-paper, and flash-fried...served with coconut ice cream over sticky rice...really excellent balancing of the elements here. 

totally ate too much, completely failed to control my portions...which is OK

Vegas food is definitely much better value off the strip...at least for my tastes.


----------

